# Bergen hates other animals!!!



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

I need some advice on how to fix this now before Elsa becomes Bergen's kitty kong. Since we have had Bergen we have pretty much shut things down and kept him and Elsa separated until he gets comfortable. The previous owner did say that Bergen doesn't seem to like other dogs, at least not his new K9 partner. I have noticed that Bergen goes crazy when he is around other dogs. We were in the back yard yesterday and the neighbor let her elderly lab out to potty. This lab is harmless but he tends to be a barker. Immediately Bergen went into defense mode: barking, lunging, pulling, and growling. I don't know anything about his past with other animals other than the above statement. How can I work on this with him. He is wonderful with people, he has that aloofness with other people that is ideal for a GSD.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd keep him at a distance for the time being where he won't act like that. You're still getting to know him and he's probably going to show you a few more things over the next month or so. Don't rush anything, and calmly work on some general obedience with him away from things he's going to be bothered by. Be careful.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> I'd keep him at a distance for the time being where he won't act like that. You're still getting to know him and he's probably going to show you a few more things over the next month or so. Don't rush anything, and calmly work on some general obedience with him away from things he's going to be bothered by. Be careful.


The be careful you put at the end makes me worry


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not trying to scare you. I just mean its safer to avoid situations where you'll be in a position of having to stop that type of behavior for right now.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

mjackson0902 said:


> The be careful you put at the end makes me worry


Agree with Steve. Avoid those situations and go into management mode.

The lunging is worrisome.

Time for a trainer. I know you had a hard time catching up with my contact. If you want to try again, pm me.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

mjackson0902 said:


> The be careful you put at the end makes me worry


LOL ... inside stuff. 

"Some" of us got flack "because" we give advice over the "internet" other than "find" a professional. That would have ticked me off when I had "issues" with my dog.

So I went looking for "crap" free solutions from trainers that deal routinely with "serious freaking dogs" and that's what I share. 

No "Dog Parks" and "NO" I thought my dog was friendly people, is a necessity ...but it sounds like that part is not a problem.

So that being said ... part of your problem is "you" have problems, you don't know what to do and you don't know what it looks like??? Problem solved:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7507754-post3.html

Your "Cat" problem/solution is in there also "The Place Command" ... you just have to put the "pieces" together "and" decided if you want to solve it or live with it??

I've had up to five dogs and 15 cats (cat rescue) living peacefully together for more that 15 years and in all that time I have had "zero" problems with and not a single Cat v Dog situation. 

Unfortunately it sounds like you've lost your window of opportunity to "roll slow" on this situation?? 

If your good with hiding the cat and living with it, no problem if you want to fix then your gonna have to "roll hard" as it were. 

The way to fix it is by delivering a strong enough "aversion" to the dog to convince him that is in his best interest to "leave the cat alone or bad crap happens!"

If your just done and want it to stop "right freaking now??" Use an "E collar" for behavior modification. :
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...im-level-purposeful-negative-association.html

If that is a bit much for you and your willing to put in more time and work a 
"slightly softer approach" train "The Place Command" (in the Boxer link) and you can "correct" the dog for breaking "Place."

Train Place the dog should be able to stay in "Place" for at least two hours, train that and you can "correct" the dog for "breaking" "Place" the cat is irrelevant!

Use a drag leash for training in the house (a short leash with no handle to get caught up on furniture) use a muzzle if you feel the need (for cat or the other dog thing) a muzzle, makes the dog and you relax.

You can find info on muzzle conditioning here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/SolidK9Training/playlists
if it's necessary. 

The next step with the cat is you need to convince your dog that it's in his best interest to "chose to leave the Cat alone!" You need to deliver a "strong enough correction" to convince him that it is in best interest to do so! 

If he is "trained in place" you have a drag leash on him, you can use the "Pet Convincer" but you have to be right on him for that to work. You can gain distance if you use a "Bonker" or a "Rolled up pair of socks":

Works like this "Dog in Place" Cat moves around if the Dog starts to move towards the Cat?? You blast him with the "Pet Convincer" or "Bonk him in the head with the "Bonker!" 

Yes hit the head with the "Bonker" every time he shows unwanted attention to the Cat he gets "Corrected" if "Bonked with enough "vigor" he will figure it out real quickly! 

Details on the "Bonker" :
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7410522-post2.html

Details on "The Pet Convincer":
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7400865-post6.html

The "PC" is the best tool of choice if your not using a "Prong Collar" (which does have a learning curve and many people struggle with using it correctly.) You can learn how to use it "properly"at SolidK9Training, if your still uncomfortable with it, than hire a trainer that can instruct you one on one on it's proper use or ... use a "Pet Convincer" your call. 

Going back to the Cat thing ...if you want to "screw around" with it then see here for more of a "touchy feely approach" :
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/6715746-post2.html

And to be fair and "balanced" if you teach "The Place Command" then you can go all "Positive" and use a Clicker and Treats, if the dog looks at the cat, you click and offer a treat. I suppose that can work also with the "right" dog ...not my style. I prefer the "this will stop right freaking now" approach myself, so somebody else can give the "PO" only approach for the "Cat" and "Dog" thing. 

Any of my dogs can do this:










So I'm good:










So ... now you at least "know" what solving these problems look like and where you can find "solid " information. "Out thinking your dog" is the first step in "solving" dog "issues" now you know what it looks use your better judgement and your good to go!

Welcome aboard and ask questions.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

are your fears of how he may be with your cat based only on his reaction to other dogs? how exactly are the two seperated right now? can they see or smell each other at all? have they?

you've just had him a week. I would continue to avoid situations that may cause conflict and focus on getting to know him, bond, build trust, etc. he's good with the kids, that's a huge blessing, he's good in the house and he enjoys performing obedience with you guys. sit on that awhile, don't rush the cat thing if the current arrangement will work for awhile longer.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

mjackson0902 said:


> The be careful you put at the end makes me worry


I will add to be careful. When dogs get to the level of lunging and barking, they also can have a tendency to redirect on the closest object - usually your leg/arm/body. These aren't just nips either.

While some may advocate pulling info from the internet to handle a dog like this; nothing can replace having that trained set of eyes that will see the signals being missed.

I am going to send a pm of the behaviorist I used and still go to with questions etc with Woolf.


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

As I understand, your dog doesn't even know how to be around this cat. So he goes into basic fear/excitement/aggression stage. Also with dogs he is not relaxed.

I believe, that you have nothing to worry about, if you use right steps to introduce him to cat and other dogs. Also, you need to know, that being friendly with your cat will not mean, that he will not try to go running after one outside. GSD have a lot of prey drive, so this is not something only your dog does. 


You need a leash, to hold him if he tries to go to the cat. Also, give cat and dog together in a room with a lot of space and place for hiding(for the cat) like a big living room or something. You need to know, that dogs feels a little bit worried also because someone is - as he thinks - on his territory. Then try aversion therapy. You need to say something like SIT and dog must obey you, even if the cat is in the room. Don't worry if you need to pull the leash. Then when he sits, ask him to look you in the eyes and refocus him on you. If he looks the cat, focus him on you again. Then when he becomes more relaxed and he will trust you, then he can look the cat. If he is calm and he observes the cat, reward him. If he lunges - say NO, and sit him down. After A LOT of training, decrease the space between the cat and dog. If he does something right, reward it. After some time, he will start to understand that you are calm with this cat in the room and he will try to imitate your behavior. Don't rush. Take your time and don't be scared. Use leash or put him on a muzzle if you'll be more relaxed. If you're scared, he'll be too. 


As for dogs - I believe this behavior comes from lack of socialization or some bad experience - I don't know and I don't want to sound like a know it all. Take him into a dog park, stand outside of it and let your dog observe, use treats again. Also you can ask your friend with a calm, assertive dog to go on a walk with you - use muzzle and you can try fast doggy dates - with muzzle. Let your dog sniff the other dog on leash for 3 seconds, than say - COME (do not pull the leash, the tension will throw him off), and reward him if he do so. Reward him because he was a good boy. After a lot of time, he will understand that not all dogs are bad, he will gain some good experience and you also - you need to be that relaxed energy and he needs to understand that you are the one that solves 'problems' not him. 

I hope that this was helpful in some way and also, that I understood what you really wanted to tell ... I'm from Slovenia and my English is not outstanding, so cut me some slack  
Also, don't take me as some snobby know it all, it's just a process we take in our doggy school and maybe it will help you, who knows.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Some dogs and cats never get along, have a plan b, c , and d if needed. It's definitely more difficult with an older dog, especially a dog new to the home. I'm in the be careful group.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> LOL ... inside stuff.
> 
> "Some" of us got flack "because" we give advice over the "internet" other than "find" a professional. That would have ticked me off when I had "issues" with my dog.
> 
> ...


HAHA!! Chip, you always come through with sources. At work right now but I will sneak some of them in


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Fodder said:


> are your fears of how he may be with your cat based only on his reaction to other dogs? how exactly are the two seperated right now? can they see or smell each other at all? have they?
> 
> you've just had him a week. I would continue to avoid situations that may cause conflict and focus on getting to know him, bond, build trust, etc. he's good with the kids, that's a huge blessing, he's good in the house and he enjoys performing obedience with you guys. sit on that awhile, don't rush the cat thing if the current arrangement will work for awhile longer.


I was only fearful of his reaction because of what the previous owner said. My husband and I introduced him to Elsa last night and he was fine. She ignored him and he just ignored her just as he would the kids. I don't see any problems with them but to be cautious they will never be allowed interaction without one of us or both there to supervise. We went for a walk last night and passed by a calm and collected lab without issue. I believe it is the fact that the neighbors dog is a nut case and barks at any and everything, that seems to be setting him off. The good thing is that even though we have only had him a short time, when I took him out this morning for some play and potty before work the dog was outside again barking like crazy. I was able to correct him with a firm "NO" and he just went quiet and focused on me rather than the dog. I think it caught him by suprise the first go around and of course the fact that I did not show him that it was ok and he could just ignore and go on about his merry way.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Given the big changes that are going to come into your life, stress included, best to let the dog go back to the owner. IMO. The husband doesn't want you to have him. You have no legal ownership per your attorney. You shouldn't be taking care of and training and worrying about a dog with issues that you don't own, while your life and your kids life is being thrown upside down due to divorce. 

This is of course, just my humble suggestion and opinion as someone who went through a divorce.

Best wishes.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Given the big changes that are going to come into your life, stress included, best to let the dog go back to the owner. IMO. The husband doesn't want you to have him. You have no legal ownership per your attorney. You shouldn't be taking care of and training and worrying about a dog with issues that you don't own, while your life and your kids life is being thrown upside down due to divorce.
> 
> This is of course, just my humble suggestion and opinion as someone who went through a divorce.
> 
> Best wishes.


You are exactly right, however, my husband still lives in the home and is not going to let him go back. So in the mean time I am not going to let Bergen suffer for my husbands irresponsibility. I will continue to work with him and give him my love until my husband moves out or the divorce is final. You can't evict your husband in GA unless there is domestic violence :/


----------

